# Norton 360 Firewall blocking HP 8500 printer



## Iatros (Jan 1, 2011)

My new downloaded copy of Norton 360 is periodically blocking net access to my HP 8500 officejet printer. On advice of customer service, I corrected this initially by deleting Norton, then HP software, then reinstalling HP software, then reinstalling Norton. But this AM, problem has recurred after about 20 hours of inactivity on my net. Obviously a manual solution would be to create a rule to allow all of the HP programs access to and from my net computers, but this is tedious. Surely, Norton 360 has some solution to this problem? Anyone with ideas?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Iatros,

Is this a wireless all-in one machine? How is this connected to your network? Wireless, wired to the router, or a USB connection?

You should download the latest driver for your HP 8500 from HP site.


----------



## frazky (Jan 28, 2011)

wirless connections are via windows ports--
You can add the following types of firewall rules:
Traffic rules
To add a Traffic rule
In the Norton 360 main window, click Settings.
In the Settings window, under Detailed Settings, click Firewall.
On the Traffic Rules tab, click Add.
Follow the instructions in the Add Rule Wizard.
add port 9100( or whatever-see printer icon) and label rule eg hpprinter.


how is that tedious ?? quicker than dowloading drivers imho .


----------

